# capinfo & tcpdstat = lost through time?

## JKRock

hi @everyone,

 vielleicht ist das forum hier ja nicht so geeignet, vielleicht aber doch...

Wollte gerade an einem uralten tutorial etwas über Netztraffic lernen, dort wird um mit

 tcpdump registrierten Traffic auszuwerten u.a. das tool

capinfo  benutzt.

Ich konnte in soweit in Erfahrung bringen, dass das mal Teil vom tcpreplay-package war.

Ich weiss aber nicht seit wann und warum es anscheinend entfernt wurde.

```

# emerge -av tcpreplay

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.8-r1  USE="ipv6 ssl -chroot -samba" 917 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1  USE="-doc" 998 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/tcpreplay-3.3.2  USE="-debug -pcapnav" 836 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 2,750 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

# eix tcpreplay

[I] net-analyzer/tcpreplay

     Available versions:  2.3.5!m 3.2.3!m 3.3.2!m {debug pcapnav}

     Installed versions:  3.3.2!m(12:04:20 06.09.2009)(-debug -pcapnav)

     Homepage:            http://tcpreplay.synfin.net/

     Description:         replay saved tcpdump or snoop files at arbitrary speeds

# qlist tcpreplay

/usr/bin/tcpreplay

/usr/bin/tcprewrite

/usr/bin/tcpprep

/usr/bin/tcpbridge

/usr/share/doc/tcpreplay-3.3.2/TODO.bz2

/usr/share/doc/tcpreplay-3.3.2/CREDIT.bz2

/usr/share/doc/tcpreplay-3.3.2/CHANGELOG.bz2

/usr/share/doc/tcpreplay-3.3.2/HACKING.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/tcpprep.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/tcpreplay-edit.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/tcpbridge.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/tcprewrite.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/tcpreplay.1.bz2

```

Weiss vielleicht jemand näheres - wurde es durch einen Parameter oder einem anderen Tool ersetzt?

Ich bräuchte nämlich ein Tool mit möglichst ähnlicher Ausgabe.

gruß JKRock

edit:  Nun finde ich überhaupt nicht mehr das tool tcpdstat

        Habe hier nur einen (alten) bugreport  https://bugs.gentoo.org/195025

        und das Wissen, dass das mal ein perlscript war

        - Wo finde ich das?Last edited by JKRock on Sun Sep 06, 2009 12:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## JKRock

hmm, ich sehe jetzt im Changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 02/27/2005: Version 3.0.beta1
> 
> ..
> ...

 

----------

